#ubuntu-my 2011-05-30
<ahmed_khan_ameer> :-D
<phyz> :)
<ameer> y
<fairuz> >:o
<ahmed_khan_ameer> ameer sdg test irssi,  sja nk tegok jd ke idak., alhamdu lillah da jadi.. :D
<phyz> la
<phyz> ingatkan nape la
<GunBladeIV> salam and hi to all
<GunBladeIV> alah.. sume orang takde.
<GunBladeIV> sapa nk teman aku ni?
<lon3star> semua tidur la 
#ubuntu-my 2011-05-31
<yuskhanzab> salam
<Ahmed_khan_ameer> =D
<ApOgEE> salam semua
<amero> selamat pagi
<amero> ada orang di sini?
<phyz> selamat pagi
<amero> nak tanya sesuatu
<phyz> ok
<amero> kebanyakan network tuning yg kita boleh buat dalam sysctl tu
<amero> dia untuk tcp je kan?
<amero> so kalau kita mostly dealing with udp traffic, takda efek apa-apa kan?
<phyz> ops
<phyz> xtahu tentang tu
<ApOgEE> selamat pagi amero 
<fairuz> selamat pagi
<SuMarDi> selamat ptg
<alip--> selamat sore
<sweemeng> so who is in melaka or johor or singapore
<sweemeng> meetup next week
<aphesz> \o/
<sweemeng> o/
<aphesz> i miss IRC lol
<fairuz> :D
<sweemeng> ><
<fairuz> ^^
<aphesz> he he he
<aphesz> so what's new
<aphesz> ?
<GunBladeIV> salam
<fairuz> GunBladeIV: Wsalam
<GunBladeIV> hehe
<tajul> halo
<tajul> jipang
<tajul> garfield
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-01
<ApOgEE> salam team...
<SuMarDi> salam tuan ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> apa khabar tuan SuMarDi 
<SuMarDi> baik encik ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> SuMarDi, amacam bisnes? semakin kenchang?
<SuMarDi> ApOgEE: boleh lah. tapi tak sekenchang wariola
<wariola> gila
<SuMarDi> wariola: semua org waras kat sini
<SuMarDi> wariola: org gila tak main irc
<wariola> SuMarDi la gila :p
<wariola> call 10x tak angkat aritu
<wariola> gila kencang mencang 
<SuMarDi> wariola: ko call wrong time la brader
<SuMarDi> wariola: lain kali call lah waktu lunch hour / malam
<SuMarDi> :P
<wariola> tu la pasal
<wariola> wrong timing
<wariola> member kencang sangat
<wariola> :D
<wariola> :D
<SuMarDi> wariola: hehe sorry brader... tak sekenchang ko la
<wariola> haha
<wariola> ko kencang lagi gak
<wariola> x peduli
<SuMarDi> wariola: mcm mana boleh kalah ngan barcelona ni
<SuMarDi> wariola: tensen la
<wariola> ko igt ko sorang tension
<wariola> :(
<wariola> aku pon tensen gak
<wariola> same thing masa 2009
<wariola> argh
<wariola> kena beli player baru
<wariola> jual berba beli safee sali kot
<wariola> baru menjadi
<SuMarDi> wariola: haha jgn buat lawak safee sali
<SuMarDi> wariola: bgs sokong team JKR Kelantan kalau safee sali masuk manutd
<wariola> haha
<wariola> awat?
<wariola> apa2 pon sebenarnya aku rasa midfield je kena kuat
<wariola> berba stay pon ok
<wariola> dapatkan player tottenham.. modric
<wariola> sneijder pon ok gak
<wariola> sbb wag dia cun dowh
<wariola> plg tak puas hati pique jadi terer lak lps blah dari man utd
<wariola> cam sial jer
<wariola> dapat awek shakira lak tu
<SuMarDi> hari tu aku tak puas hati dgn valencia
<wariola> tu 1 lagi
<wariola> tiba2 je jadi taik
<fairuz> salam
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<sweemeng_> python malaysia meetup for june is confirmed!!!!!
<fairuz> Korang pakai python buat apa selalunya? scripting or benda lain?
<sweemeng_> buat web app
<fairuz> oo
<sweemeng_> backend sampai render html
<sweemeng_> kita guna django
<ApOgEE> fairuz: aku guna buat script untuk system functions... cth: hantar data dari device ke remote server
<fairuz> django tu framework untuk python kan?
<sweemeng_> fairuz, ah ah
<sweemeng_> web framework
<ApOgEE> selain itu, aku juga buat main2 ngan python... http://coderstalk.blogspot.com/2011/04/python-server-pages-example-of-get-post.html
<ApOgEE> ehehe
<fairuz> oho nice
<ApOgEE> fairuz: python -c 'print "".join([chr(ord(i)-4) for i in "lipps$jemvy~%"])'
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: python -c 'print "".join([chr(ord(i)-4) for i in "li}$w{iiqirk0$t}xlsr$mw$jyr%"])'
<ApOgEE> fairuz: that is example of talking in python
<fairuz> uihh
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<fairuz> explain sikit 
<ApOgEE> fairuz: alah, shifting characters je... supaya kelihatan encrypted
<fairuz> baru perasan
<ApOgEE> run la tengok, baru tau apa yg keluar
<sweemeng_> >.<
<sweemeng_> lol
<sweemeng_> ceasar jer
<sweemeng_> >.<
<ApOgEE> fairuz: so, itulah contoh apa benda yang aku buat guna python...
<fairuz>  python -c 'print "".join([chr(ord(i)-4) for i in "EtSkII$xiviv$fixyp$A-"])'
<ApOgEE> hehe
<ApOgEE> fairuz: selain dari itu, ia juga boleh digunakan untuk kemusnahan sistem musuh yang tak tahu python
<ApOgEE> bayangkan, apa yang berlaku kalau aku letak 'rm -rf /' dlm tu
<sweemeng_> syntax error
<sweemeng_> try
<sweemeng_> os.popen.....
<ApOgEE> apa yg syntax error?
<fairuz> ada orang dah try kernel 3.0 yang baru? 
<ApOgEE> fairuz: belum
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: apa yg syntax error?
<ApOgEE> sweemeng_: did u try?
<ApOgEE> hehehehe
<ApOgEE> os.system 
<ApOgEE> Disclaimer: do not try this in directory containing useful files
<ApOgEE> do not try this --> python -c 'import os; os.system("".join([chr(ord(i)-3) for i in "up#0ui#-"]))'
<ApOgEE> ;p
<fairuz> buat apa tu
<ApOgEE> rm -rf *
<ApOgEE> heheh
<ApOgEE> masih selamat...
<fairuz> :D
<ApOgEE> itu adalah contoh kemusnahan yang boleh dilakukan
<ApOgEE> do not try this at home
<ApOgEE> do not try this at /home
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<ApOgEE> do not try this at /
<ApOgEE> fairuz: agak2 kalo dah ramai pengguna linux esok, tak mustahil akan ada gak virus
<ApOgEE> fairuz: Pandaboard boleh boot guna USB?
<sweemeng_> lol
<fairuz> ApOgEE: boleh je kot, possible je
<sweemeng_> boot virus atat pandaboard
<fairuz> ApOgEE: USB tak pernah try, aku pernah try boot pakai SD dengan network ja
<ApOgEE> fairuz: ke yg ni thread lama? http://groups.google.com/group/pandaboard/browse_thread/thread/e0f197ae2cc67dd8?pli=1
<ApOgEE> atau memang takleh... ;p
<ApOgEE> aku tengok yg ni... http://omappedia.org/wiki/Bootloader_Project
<ApOgEE> masih kurang faham
<ApOgEE> mungkin sebab aku takde lagi Pandaboard untuk dicuba
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<fairuz> aku rasa possible ja nak boot pakai USB, just kena bagitau uboot supaya dia cari kernel + filesystem kat USB la kot
<ApOgEE> ooo
<lon3star> kohkohkohkoh
<fairuz> uhuk uhuk
<meng> ah, ah hyaa, ahhhhh
<lon3star> yaaa ada lg yg be;um tidur
<lon3star> kohkohkohkoh
<meng> ada lagi yang tiang bendera tak turun lagi
<lon3star> heheh
<fairuz> ^^
<raja_> Hello friends
<raja_> 
<raja_> 1
<raja_> exit
<raja_> somebody help 
<raja_> how to DC from chatroom
<meng>  * /quit
<raja_> TQ bro
<raja_> */quit
<raja_> * /quit
<meng> * tu jgn letak
<SuMarDi> * /quit
<SuMarDi> haha
<GunbladeIV> keke
<GunbladeIV> wussup~!
<GunbladeIV> sapa belum tido?
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-02
<lon3star> kohkohkohkoh
<GunbladeIV> hello hello helloooo
<GunbladeIV> takde orang
<GunbladeIV> lol
<GunbladeIV> http://forums.ubuntu.com.my/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=2152&p=11529#p11529
<GunbladeIV> keh keh keh
<GunbladeIV> ehehe
<GunbladeIV> haha
<GunbladeIV> siapa di sana?
<myphnix_> ade
<meng> http://biebian.sourceforge.net/ --> buat pe nak pakai ubuntu dah
<phyz> meng nie distro ape?
<meng> tgk sendiri le
<meng> distro utk kakak ke, mak, nek pun boleh
<phyz> dem
<phyz> justin beiber
<meng> ade hannah montanna jugak
<phyz> haha
<meng> maybe can intro that divorce case girl to linux with biebian, now famous for her fangirlism
<GunbladeIV> haha
<GunbladeIV> meng meng
<GunbladeIV> dari dulu mcm ni
<GunbladeIV> rofl.. bibir gune fluxbox
<GunbladeIV> ke lain?
<GunbladeIV> e ke?
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-03
<amero> hello
<amero> ,seen apogee
<lon3star> kohkohkohkoh
<meng> putputput
<phyz> truuut..truuut...
<meng> http://moebuntu.web.fc2.com/moedthemes_eng.html --> other nice distro
<susah> testing
<amero> salam
<lon3star> tidur ke
<amero> belumz
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-04
<lon3star> hello
<SuMarDi> !wtf | mnajem
<lubotu2> mnajem: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mnajem> !mac !apple|SuMarDi
<mnajem> !apple|SuMarDi
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<mnajem> !mac|SuMarDi
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<SuMarDi> haha
<yuskhanzab> salammmmmmmmm
<yuskhanzab> macam tiada2 ja urang nih
<yuskhanzab> mana semua pergi ohhh
<mnajem> pegi makan jap
<mnajem> irc sux
<yuskhanzab> lol
<fairuz_> halo
<fairuz_> helo sweemeng
<fairuz_> ehh sapa pakai cakephp kat sini?
<sweemeng> yo
<fairuz_> :D
<fairuz_> ping
<wisevoyager> giuu /nick ahmed_ khan_ameer
#ubuntu-my 2011-06-05
<amero> salam
<phyz> truuut...truuut...
<phyz> Assalamualaikum
<phyz> siapa di sana?
<mypapit> don't shit the shat ok?
<mypapit> !wtf | SuMarDi 
<lubotu2> SuMarDi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mypapit> !lol | jipang 
<lubotu2> jipang: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mypapit> !tex |mnajem
<lubotu2> mnajem: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<mypapit> !help |nnb
<lubotu2> nnb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<phyz> ape daa
<mypapit> !debian | phyz 
<lubotu2> phyz: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<mypapit> !troll | phyz 
<lon3star> hello
<phyz> hye
<lon3star> hi
<mypapit> hye lon3star, phyz 
<lon3star> hi mypapit 
<lon3star> jadi ke makan2 tu?
<phyz> hye lon3star 
<lon3star> hi phyz 
<phyz> hi mypapit 
<lon3star> ada apa2 menarik untuk di kongsi malam ni?
<lon3star> tidur dah ke
<phyz> lom tido
<lon3star> dok buat apa bro
<phyz> tp xtaw ape yg nk kongsi mlm nie
<phyz> :D
<lon3star> kejer mana bro
<phyz> ngadap android
<phyz> tgh nak restore balik
<phyz> ntah ape aku modify td
<lon3star> aku takder tepon canggih2
<phyz> skali stuck plak
<lon3star> aku cuma mampu pakai telefon nokia yg lama tu
<phyz> xcanggih pun
<lon3star> takder colour
<phyz> sbb linux base punye pasal
<lon3star> cuma basic function jer phone aku ada
<lon3star> sms/call in / call out
<phyz> ok le tue
<lon3star> mms/wifi/email etc etc tiada
<phyz> minat masing2 kot...antara keperluan dan kehendak
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> sebab setiap kali aku nak beli phone mahal2 , aku fikir baik beli laptop terus
<phyz> ooo
<phyz> geeking punye pasal
<phyz> mana2 pun boleh
<phyz> cuma nak atau tidak ambil risiko
<phyz> :D
<phyz> ape pun terpulang kpd masing2,betul tak antara keperluan dan kehendak.
<phyz> *ape pun terpulang kpd masing2,betul tak ?antara keperluan dan kehendak.
<lon3star> betul2
<phyz> mcm aku,mmg nk online
<phyz> xrajin plak nak bawak leptop ke hulu hilir
<lon3star> kau study atau dah kejer?
<phyz> tmbhn plak bateri tak dpt nak stay long kalo aku surf,ala setakat nak grab info so guna phone je.senang masuk poket...kalo perlu kerja2 lain yg mmerlukan pc/leptop barulah aku on
<phyz> so,geeking phone nie pon sbb nak prepare sblm aku keluar
<lon3star> oo
<phyz> sync email,msg/call,browsing,buka document dsb
<lon3star> nanti dah mahir dgn linux ni senang la cari kejer
<lon3star> murah la rezeki kau bro
<phyz> hehe
<phyz> aku xcari makan dgn linux
<lon3star> ic
<phyz> tp aku suke godek2 & explore utk share pengalaman je
<lon3star> kau kejer dalam bidang apa?
<phyz> kadang2 seronok kongsi2 pengetahuan dan pengalaman dgn kawan2
<phyz> mana yg boleh bantu,bantulah kan?
<lon3star> yer
<phyz> actually aku bukan bidang it pon
<phyz> tp minat pasal OSS
<lon3star> semalam aku ada baca yg ada apps untuk android buleh buat session hijack
<lon3star> baru release
<lon3star> menarik jugak nak cuba tp aku takder android 
<lon3star> nanti la aku cuba cari kot2 buleh run kat vm
<lon3star> http://www.gizmag.com/faceniff-session-hijacking-android-app/18786/
<lon3star> dulu aku ada cuba pakai firefox pluggin nama firesheep
<lon3star> run kat mac
<lon3star> jadi 
<lon3star> tp sekarang dorang dah patch
<lon3star> dah takleh
<lon3star> benda macam ni selalunya kejap jer
<phyz> ooo
<lon3star> pasni kena patch la
<phyz> good info
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> kau ada pakai ubuntu kat rumah?
<phyz> skrg nie guna ubuntu
<lon3star> oo
<phyz> lama gak tak tak install dlm leptop nie
<lon3star> nanti aku nak belajar ubuntu
<phyz> :)
<phyz> xde masalah kot bg ko sbb dah biasa dgn mac
<lon3star> aku pun fikir camtu
<lon3star> sebab aku dah biasa dgn linux dan unix
<phyz> mcm yg dah biasa kenal windows mungkin mereka pelik dan mungkin jgk ade yg tak pernah tahu ttg OS lain
<lon3star> mungkin administration tools dia lain
<phyz> lain2 OS lain2 cara
<phyz> since kalo dah biasa dgn unix,linux pun xjauh beza rasanya
<lon3star> yer
<phyz> skrg nie ubuntu dlm vm ker?
<lon3star> yer
<phyz> ok la tue
<phyz> :)
<phyz> xpe,plan2
<phyz> aku pun dulu mcm tue gak
<phyz> pc dulu slow
<lon3star> takder masalaah kot dgn catch up ubuntu ni 
<phyz> jd xsmooth nak run dlm vm
<phyz> last2 aku yg xtau ape2 pasal linux terus full install
<phyz> haha
<phyz> panic jgk awalnya
<phyz> hehe
<lon3star> dulu sebelum aku pakai mac
<lon3star> aku suka pakai debian kat laptop aku
<phyz> oo
<lon3star> aku install guna netinstall
<phyz> pastu?
<lon3star> size dia 180mb
<phyz> mak ai
<lon3star> laju
<lon3star> pastu aku customised kernel aku
<phyz> wah best2
<lon3star> buang driver2 yg tak perlu
<lon3star> desktop aku pakai icewm
<lon3star> gnome atau kde berat
<phyz> la dah pernah guna debian,lg la xde masalah pasal ubuntu
<lon3star> last debian aku pakai kat laptop debian lenny
<lon3star> untuk kejer kalau linux aku suka redhat
<phyz> tue la
<lon3star> untuk critical application aku suka run atas unix. stabil
<lon3star> disk pakai atleast lvm keatas
<lon3star> veritas terbaik
<lon3star> buleh tidur dgn senang hati
<lon3star> so kalau dgn linux . pada pendapat aku tak sesuai untuk run apps yg high intensive I/O
<lon3star> senang crash
<phyz> knp xguna bsd ker?
<lon3star> unless kau ada banyak masa nak study root cause
<lon3star> customer tak suka kot
<phyz> ooo
<lon3star> aku rasa aku tahu kenapa
<lon3star> semuanya pasal support
<lon3star> contoh
<lon3star> katakan la kau ni customer, dan kau run oracle db
<lon3star> bila db kau crashed. kau cari support team
<lon3star> dan kalau support team (OS) takleh setel . sapa kau nak refer?
<lon3star> vendor kan?
<lon3star> sebab tu dia suka pilih vendor yg datang sekali dgn os dan hardware
<lon3star> contohnya oracle,ibm,hp
<phyz> owh,kalo mcm tue mmg patut la kena guna unix
<lon3star> masing2 ada os sendiri dan hardware sendiri
<phyz> aah,cepat sikit nak selesaikan masalah
<GunbladeIV> haha
<phyz> kalo lain os,lain hware payah la
<phyz> leceh plak nanti,nak trace masalah
<phyz> hey GunbladeIV 
<GunbladeIV> hey dudez
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<GunbladeIV> how are you?
<GunbladeIV> who are talking with?
<phyz> fine tq
<GunbladeIV> bot?
<GunbladeIV> !wtf phyz 
<phyz> ooo lon3star 
<GunbladeIV> !wtf | phyz 
<lubotu2> phyz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GunbladeIV> haha
<GunbladeIV> silap..bot tu sound aku balik plak
<GunbladeIV> haha
<phyz> lon3star, share info pasal unix
<phyz> GunbladeIV, ape bikin?
<GunbladeIV> ohw.. tgh nk update keje sket
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<phyz> ooo
<GunbladeIV> kenapa phyz ?
<GunbladeIV> ko kat mana?
<GunbladeIV> cuti sonok?
<phyz> xde pe
<phyz> cuti mendenye?keje
<phyz> dulu2 best la ade cuti2
<phyz> nie kena apply cuti 
<phyz> bosan2 dok opis aku cuti jgk la jwbnye nnti..tgk la,esok nak apply la cuti
<lon3star> heheh
<phyz> sementara tak berapa sibuk,nanti dah mula sibuk payah plak nak apply cuti
<phyz> lon3star, ko mcm kes td tue.agak2 lama tak utk solve?
<phyz> *lon3star, kalo mcm kes td tue.agak2 lama tak utk solve?
<lon3star> kejap jer
<phyz> kirenye kalo btl2 kritikal la baru panggil vendor?
<lon3star> yg penting ada core dump
<lon3star> dari core dump tu kita bg vendor untuk study root cause
<phyz> ooo
<lon3star> lepas tu baru implement solution
<phyz> ade kemungkinan ker core dump tue akan hilang?
<lon3star> selalu by default bila dia crash dia akan generate core dump
<lon3star> kecuali linux
<lon3star> kena specify dalam kernel parameter
<lon3star> kalau tak dia tak generate
<phyz> linux mmg xde core dump ea?
<lon3star> ada
<lon3star> tp kena set
<phyz> ooo,kena set dulu
<lon3star> by default dia tak generate
<phyz> maknanya mana2 linux distro yg unix base mcm bsd,solaris mmg kena set dulu la 
<lon3star> yg opensource kena set
<lon3star> bsd aku tak pasti sebab aku tak pernah guna
<phyz> tue la,ade yg kata kebanyakan server lebih sesuai guna unix
<phyz> aku pun tak brapa tahu pasal itu semua sbb bkn bidang
<lon3star> oo
<lon3star> hobi jer
<phyz> yup
<phyz> sbb tue aku tak cari makan dgn linux
<phyz> :)
<phyz> skadar utk tahu,kongsi pengetahuan dan pengalaman.Pengalaman biasa2 je,sikit2
<phyz> tp seronok plak geeking2
<lon3star> yer
<lon3star> coding aku dah karat
<lon3star> lama tinggal
<GunbladeIV> dem lah..
<phyz> ntah la,bile pakai linux nie seolah2 mcm kita ada pilihan lain
<GunbladeIV> blogger share button buggy?
<phyz> knp GunbladeIV ?
<GunbladeIV> tak nak kuar plak
<GunbladeIV> padahal ada built in tp tak jalan
<GunbladeIV> malas tol nk cari code yang jalan 
<GunbladeIV> hmm..
<GunbladeIV> okeh2.
<GunbladeIV> dh kuar
<GunbladeIV> ene edit sendiri plak kat template
<GunbladeIV> haha.. menyusahkan
<phyz> buat je mana yg boleh dulu
<phyz> ko tgh godek planet ubuntu ker, GunbladeIV ?
<phyz> *ntah2 nanti bertukar nama pulak >>> Planet Linux Malaysia
<GunbladeIV> haha
<GunbladeIV> aku tengah buat blog aku
<GunbladeIV> lama tak usik
<GunbladeIV> planet dh settle dh
<phyz> ooo
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<GunbladeIV> oklah.. nk mandi sat
<GunbladeIV> jap lagi nk buat kerja plak
<GunbladeIV> esok nk present 
<GunbladeIV> tak siap mati aku
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<GunbladeIV> brb
<phyz> *pesal la cite pirate of carribean yg baru nie mcm kureng je?
<GunbladeIV> kureng ke?
<GunbladeIV> dem.. aku baru nk pi tgk nnt
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<lon3star> download jer
<lon3star> tidur
<lon3star> salam
<meng_> ade versi film biru jugak
<meng_> nak download yg mana pulak?
<shahbandar72> salam...
<shahbandar72> bantuan di pohon..
<mypapit> ?
<mypapit> ada apa tu
<shahbandar72> tq.. saya baru install vlc playewr.. suara aje.. movie tak ada..
<shahbandar72> lepas tu dia hang...
<mypapit> okok
<mypapit> xde codec kot
<mypapit> aik dah wtfakaplesap
<GunbladeIV> haha
<GunbladeIV> gile la.. papit kembali
<GunbladeIV> cuti pi mana la tu
<GunbladeIV> pulau ke?
<GunbladeIV> jiwang2?
<GunbladeIV> :P
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-29
 * excalibr pokes fairuz
#ubuntu-my 2012-05-31
<faizul> hi SuMarDi 
<faizul> hi cawanpink hyperair wariola 
<darknite> assalamualaikumsalam wbt
<ejat> wsalam 
<excalibr> wslm
#ubuntu-my 2012-06-02
<fzlamn> Assalamaulaikum dan selamat tengah hari...
<excalibr> slmt tgh hari
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-27
<ApOgEE> salam
<ApOgEE> salam fairuz 
<fairuz> ApOgEE: wsalam
<ApOgEE> ...
<fairuz> ApOgEE: apa bikin
<ApOgEE> kerja bos
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-28
<ApOgEE>        hehe
<ApOgEE> selamat pagi semua
 * ApOgEE poke shah` 
<ApOgEE> eloo excalibr hyperair shah` 
<hyperair> elo
<ApOgEE> hi hyperair, how r u doing?
<ApOgEE> what do you do now? coding?
<hyperair> yeah
<hyperair> i'm fine thanks
<hyperair> currently at work
<hyperair> what about you?
<excalibr> hi guys
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-29
<ks_> anybody here?
<ks_> long time no come here
<ks_> hi fairuz
<ks_> quiet here...
<fairuz> ks_: yup
<ks_> haha
<ks_> fairuz: u kat JB?
<fairuz> ks_: takde la
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<ks_> ?
<fairuz> ks_: kat Selangor
<ks_> fairuz: OKOK
<ks_> u bukan fairuz sulaiman?
<fairuz> nope
<ks_> haha wrong guy
<ks_> previously i see many people here.
<ks_> fairuz: today less people
<fairuz> ks_:  I'm here almost everyday and tonight we have more people than usual
<ks_> fairuz: really? haha. that sucks
<fairuz> heh
<ks_> fairuz: fairuz
<fairuz> yup
<ks_> fairuz: u are admin here?
<fairuz> nope.. ejat admin 
<fairuz> with a few others iirc
<ks_> ic. so any goodies can get from this irc?
<ks_> by the way, i'm using unify tried fe irc software cannot connect to freenode.net. I'm been force to use webchat
<fairuz> ks_: What kind goodies do you expect? :)
<fairuz> I just stay around technical rooms to share knowledges
<ks_> nothing. ask only
<kstan> yes, finally connected
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-30
<excalibr> secara teorinya boleh ke guna kaset tape untuk simpan data
<fairuz> excalibr: boleh
<fairuz> muzik tu dah kira data tu
<excalibr> :)
<kstan> nobody here?
<excalibr> nope
#ubuntu-my 2013-05-31
<excalibr> helooo
<excalibr> hyperair: besides glade, is there a more decent gtk gui builder? or there's only glade?
<hyperair> excalibr: i think there might be something in anjuta
<hyperair> what's wrong with glade?
<excalibr> i dont know. last time i used it, it feels sluggish even when doing simple stuff
<excalibr> what's anjuta?
<hyperair> it's an iDE
<hyperair> IDE*
<kstan> somebody here?
<sweemeng> hi kstan 
<kstan> sweemeng: hi how are u
<sweemeng> the usual
<kstan> sweemeng: long time no see
<sweemeng> yeah man
<kstan> something excited at KL recently?
<sweemeng> too much
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> so now want to chill
<sweemeng> from election fiasco
<sweemeng> to all the event I help running
<excalibr> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/26/google-blimps
<excalibr> http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-05/26/google-blimps ('Google blimps will carry wireless signal across Africa (Wired UK)')
<excalibr> "The company is intending to finance, build and help operate networks from sub-Saharan Africa to Southeast Asia, with the aim of connecting around a billion people to the web.
<sweemeng> yeah good luck
<kstan> sweemeng: what is election fiasco?
<sweemeng> censorship and what not
<kstan> haha.
<kstan> what related to u?
<sweemeng> i help a bit lol
#ubuntu-my 2013-06-01
<excalibr> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<excalibr> uit shah` 
<excalibr> apa cmd bot hang
<mypapit> tansri sweemeng ?
<mypapit> wow!!!!!!!
<sweemeng> lol
<sweemeng> it is my dream to join MCA and be a tan sri
<excalibr> oh oh oh oh..welcome tan sri sweemeng ..cheering loudly for tan sri sweemeng 
<excalibr> lol
<sweemeng> if i become the minister of something
<sweemeng> I will make ubuntu the default OS
<excalibr> default OS for?
<sweemeng> I will give incentive to make more game on linux!
<sweemeng> excalibr: anything lar
<sweemeng> lol
<excalibr> aik..why give incentive for something that you can monetize
<sweemeng> i am not corrupt lol
#ubuntu-my 2015-05-31
<mypapit> oh shiit
<repeater_my> hohohoh
<mypapit> jj
<mypapit> mm
<repeater_my>    /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER repeater_my pjynhykaghsx
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-30
<Enchanted> ::: Some script parameters are missing on one or more channels. If you just updated Public Quotes System, that behaviour is normal and means that some new parameters are available. If your Eggdrop just joined a new channel, it means that the script parameters for this channel have been initialized to their default value.
#ubuntu-my 2016-05-31
<excalibr> wat
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-04
<mypapit> wtf
<ejat> wt fish mypapit
<mypapit> wtf ejat 
<ejat> oit oit 
#ubuntu-my 2016-06-05
<mypapit> nana
<mypapit> okok
#ubuntu-my 2017-05-29
<austin> Hey, I've got some questions and I'm pretty sure I'm in the correct place
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-02
<ejat> test 123
<UbuntuMYtgBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> test 123
<UbuntuMYtgBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> test
<UbuntuMYtgBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> hi
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> hi
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> test 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> ello
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> test
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> helo
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> 123456789
<UbuntuMYBot> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<UbuntuMYBot1> No chat_id set! Add me to a Telegram group and say hi so I can find your group's chat_id!
<ejat> hello
<ejat> alhamdulillah .. finally ... 
<ejat> officially link #ubuntu-my freenode with Ubuntu Malaysia Loco Team telegram Group
<ejat> hmmm .. 
<ejat> adakah sbb supergroup ? 
<UbuntuMYBot1> @ejat, network kot?
<meetingology> UbuntuMYBot1: Error: "ejat," is not a valid command.
<UbuntuMYBot1> @Saliman_Imz, ye la tu kut .. dah working dah
<meetingology> UbuntuMYBot1: Error: "Saliman_Imz," is not a valid command.
<UbuntuMYBot1> awazwa was added by: awazwa
<ejat> @apogeek dah zzzZZZzzzz ker
<meetingology> ejat: Error: "apogeek" is not a valid command.
<ejat> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ejat> !patience
<lubotu2`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<UbuntuMYBot1> keypadandroid was added by: keypadandroid
<ejat> dari sini mcm xde delay langsung
<ejat> adei .. pelik2
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-03
<ejat> tatau la kenapa jadi begini 
<ejat> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<UbuntuMYBot> sumitriptan was added by: sumitriptan
<UbuntuMYBot> First Last was added by: First Last
<ejat> hidupla sifu buffalosoldier
<UbuntuMYBot> MySQL was added by: MySQL
<UbuntuMYBot> Azralmukmin was added by: Azralmukmin
<UbuntuMYBot> SofianAkasah was added by: SofianAkasah
<UbuntuMYBot> NetDev was added by: NetDev
<UbuntuMYBot> brothersam was added by: brothersam
<UbuntuMYBot> NHana was added by: NHana
<UbuntuMYBot> izzathero was added by: izzathero
<UbuntuMYBot> jacobtjr was added by: jacobtjr
<UbuntuMYBot> takata1381 was added by: takata1381
<UbuntuMYBot> BroDeen was added by: BroDeen
<UbuntuMYBot>  was removed by: Apogeek
<UbuntuMYBot> pdawacko77 was added by: pdawacko77
<UbuntuMYBot> امير احمد was added by: امير احمد
<UbuntuMYBot> Faiz Sahimin was added by: Faiz Sahimin
<UbuntuMYBot> Luqman Afif was added by: Luqman Afif
<UbuntuMYBot> Yuzery was added by: Yuzery
<UbuntuMYBot> eszekun was added by: eszekun
<UbuntuMYBot> Fahmie78 was added by: Fahmie78
<UbuntuMYBot> 🐐 was added by: 🐐
<UbuntuMYBot> efaisal was added by: efaisal
<UbuntuMYBot> dxplay was added by: dxplay
<UbuntuMYBot> ixxtzhrl was added by: ixxtzhrl
<UbuntuMYBot> Izam_SandMan was added by: Izam_SandMan
<UbuntuMYBot> shukrisuib was added by: shukrisuib
<UbuntuMYBot> halimihadi was added by: halimihadi
<UbuntuMYBot> HisyamNasir was added by: HisyamNasir
<UbuntuMYBot> MSYH was added by: MSYH
<UbuntuMYBot> fr33mumia was added by: fr33mumia
<UbuntuMYBot> Kucing Kiki was added by: Kucing Kiki
<UbuntuMYBot> hasnan hasim was added by: hasnan hasim
<UbuntuMYBot> MrRedzOne was added by: MrRedzOne
<UbuntuMYBot> emirulizzat01 was added by: emirulizzat01
<UbuntuMYBot> Jin Kuroba was added by: Jin Kuroba
<UbuntuMYBot> Mizamk was added by: Mizamk
<UbuntuMYBot> TheCs was added by: TheCs
<UbuntuMYBot> Suzaini was added by: Suzaini
<UbuntuMYBot> VMageshwari was added by: VMageshwari
<UbuntuMYBot> Nzrldrs was added by: Nzrldrs
<UbuntuMYBot> robotys was added by: robotys
<UbuntuMYBot> fauz33 was added by: fauz33
<UbuntuMYBot> mohdhusaimi was added by: mohdhusaimi
<UbuntuMYBot> Mael was added by: Mael
<UbuntuMYBot> Numero404Uno was added by: Numero404Uno
<UbuntuMYBot> amirmaxx was added by: amirmaxx
<UbuntuMYBot> khairahman was added by: khairahman
<UbuntuMYBot> alhafiz_sky was added by: alhafiz_sky
<UbuntuMYBot> musriadeefx was added by: musriadeefx
<UbuntuMYBot> Payedd was added by: Payedd
<UbuntuMYBot> HishamMA was added by: harisfazillah
<UbuntuMYBot> haniefharun was added by: haniefharun
<UbuntuMYBot> Ajim was added by: Ajim
<UbuntuMYBot> condioriano was added by: condioriano
<UbuntuMYBot> mcyie was added by: mcyie
<UbuntuMYBot> mhafizizman was added by: mhafizizman
<UbuntuMYBot> jebat-derhaka was added by: jebat-derhaka
<UbuntuMYBot> chepak was added by: chepak
<UbuntuMYBot> AfiqMohd was added by: AfiqMohd
<UbuntuMYBot> Shafy_haziqqq was added by: Shafy_haziqqq
<UbuntuMYBot> Fairul Zuandi Deng was added by: Fairul Zuandi Deng
<UbuntuMYBot> nasuha_onexox was added by: nasuha_onexox
<UbuntuMYBot> M was added by: M
<UbuntuMYBot> Hang Tuah was added by: Hang Tuah
<ApOgEE> hehehehehe...
<ApOgEE> sapa yg masih ada dalam channel irc #ubuntu-my ni?
<phyz> 🖐
<phyz> ApOgEE: dah nk tutup ke?
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> ada je... dalam telegram. http://t.me/ubuntumalaysia
<UbuntuMYBot> mrphyz was added by: mrphyz
<ApOgEE> tapi pelik ah... UbuntuMYBot ni satu hala je... dia tak relay mesej dalam telegram ke irc ni. ke ada setting lain ejat?
<UbuntuMYBot> kheri was added by: kheri
<ApOgEE> papitfx: u there?
<ApOgEE> mypapit: .... 
<ApOgEE> banyak betul nick dia.. hahaaha
<ApOgEE> semua bot ke apa?
<UbuntuMYBot> Matslam was added by: Matslam
<UbuntuMYBot> <Khairul Aizat Kamarudzzaman> @ApOgEE, Huhu apogeek join irc
<ApOgEE> lag 2.99 ejat 
<ApOgEE> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Hello ApOgEE 
<UbuntuMYBot> EyesOnlyX5452 was added by: EyesOnlyX5452
<ApOgEE> how do u do pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> ApOgEE: I am good, you?
<ApOgEE> yeah... good too
<ApOgEE> newbies aren't familiar with irc nowadays
<ApOgEE> we're working on relaying irc to telegram and vice versa
<pavlushka> ApOgEE: noticed that, great job :)
<ApOgEE> thank you
<ApOgEE> how was your loco pavlushka ?
<pavlushka> ApOgEE: my loco is bottle-necked atm, hibernating from the world community, seems active in their own terms
<ApOgEE> i see
<ApOgEE> which loco are u from actually?
<pavlushka> ApOgEE: BD
<ApOgEE> owh... Ubuntu Bangladesh is it?
<pavlushka> brb
<ApOgEE> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> ApOgEE: thanks :)
<ApOgEE> u now in Malaysia or in Bangladesh?
<pavlushka> ApOgEE: I am in Bangladesh :)
<ApOgEE> wb BuffaloSoldier 
<ApOgEE> lama tak jumpa abam BuffaloSoldier 
<ApOgEE> apa khabar?
<ApOgEE> mypapit: ... u on9?
<BuffaloSoldier> thank u ApOgEE 
<BuffaloSoldier> dah ada anak bini ni mmg jadi katak bawah tempurung... masa limited
<ApOgEE> hehehe... nak buat gath/meetup/lepaking balik ni... jom ah join
<ApOgEE> nak ajak kenkawan lama ubuntu-my semua
<jipang_menjerit> demm, password username boleh lupa pulak
<jipang_menjerit> nampak sangat lama tak masuk irc
<UbuntuMYBot> シテイ was added by: シテイ
<ApOgEE> hahaha jipang_menjerit 
<jipang_menjerit> ApOgEE: tak tido lagi ke?
<BuffaloSoldier> ApOgEE tgh sibuk masak lauk utk sahur
<jipang_menjerit> satu keje penuhkan mailbox aku ngan komen bug
<jipang_menjerit> eh
<jipang_menjerit> BuffaloSoldier: lama tak dengar cite
<jipang_menjerit> apa khabar
<BuffaloSoldier> jipang_menjerit alhamdulillah... saya masih bernyawa... cuma belum kaya
<ejat> pelik la 
<ejat> bile org join group dia relay plak kat sini 
<jipang_menjerit> ape yg pelik ejat?
<ejat> telegram bot tu la 
<ejat> kalau kat channel lain ... smooth ja 2 way relay 
<jipang_menjerit> ada yang menjaga ke?
<jipang_menjerit> ayok
<ejat> maksud menjaga ? 
<jipang_menjerit> saje je buat ayat :P
<ApOgEE> masak lauk sahur eh BuffaloSoldier ?
<ApOgEE> ada setting tak kena tu ejat 
<ejat> sama jerk 
<jipang_menjerit> irc ni boleh support emoji tak? hahaha
<ejat> kat channel satu lagi sama jerk work fine
<ApOgEE> cuba triple check... typo ke?
<ejat> cuba masuk #ejat
<ejat> sambung balik kat sini 
<jipang_menjerit> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/41201423/telegram-bot-error-in-supergroup
<ejat> kesian plak group yang aku link tu kang 
<ejat> bukan group kosong
<ejat> I understand that in telegram, groups that become supergroups have a new Id for chat, but I don't know how to find that or what else can I do to send messages to that kind of chats.
<ejat> yups .. aku perasan jugak ... supergroup chat ID dia panjang n berbeza ngn group
<ejat> tp bile orang join group telegram boleh plak dia relay ke sini
<ejat> @jipang_menjerit u r more then welcome to help :) 
<meetingology> ejat: Error: "jipang_menjerit" is not a valid command.
<jipang_menjerit> ejat: aku pun nak memahamkan bot berfungsi XD
<ejat> i never did ... just proceed deploy jerk .. x nyempat nak study dulu 
<BuffaloSoldier> hahahha
<BuffaloSoldier> good policy... shot first, ask permission later
<ejat> welkambek sifu @BuffaloSoldier
<BuffaloSoldier> shoot
<BuffaloSoldier> sifu? aku la yg paling cetek ilmu sini kot
<ejat> ececeeeceece
 * ejat ms office n windows 10 enterprise user je 
<ejat> kena minta sifu @ApOgEE fork coding kat github pastu hack kasi jalan utk supergroup
<jipang_menjerit> BuffaloSoldier: choi cetek
<ejat> hamik hobat choi skali 
<jipang_menjerit> dulu dengan ko jugak la aku nak paham swap partition tu amende
<ejat> adui ... abis la group telegram kena spam kite sembang kat irc nie 
<ejat> there must be ways to hack it 
<ejat> ahaks 
<ejat> kena tgk codes yang when people join group telegram 
<jipang_menjerit> ala, sama la masa join irc ni dulu
<jipang_menjerit> tak tau ape, tengok je korang sembang ape
<ApOgEE> ejat: bagi aku tengok sat code dia
<ApOgEE> kasi link github
<ejat> https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<ejat> tp nie aku x deploy manual npm .. aku build docker then run docker
<ApOgEE> jap... tengah buka code
 * ejat tgh go through code jus
<ejat> juga*
 * ApOgEE test test
 * jipang_menjerit zzzz
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ejat> nak try tukar from debug tu verbose jap log dia 
<ejat> tgk apo kuar
<ApOgEE> ya... bagi nampak log
<ejat> debug mmg nampak log
<ApOgEE> ejat
<ejat> yo
<ApOgEE>     // example of a readOnly IRC channel and Telegram Group:
<ApOgEE>     {
<ApOgEE>         ircChan: '#channel3',
<ApOgEE>         ircChanReadOnly: true,          // if true, irc can not send to telegram
<ApOgEE>         ircChanOverrideReadOnly: false, // if true, override readonly by highlighting the bot
<ApOgEE>         tgGroup: 'Tg_Group_3',
<ApOgEE>         tgGroupReadOnly: true,          // if true, telegram can not send to irc
<ApOgEE>         tgGroupOverrideReadOnly: true,  // if true, override readonly by highlighting the bot
<ApOgEE>     },
<ApOgEE> check ni
<ApOgEE> tengok setting ni... ko kena set tgGroupReadOnly: false,
<ejat> tp nape yang satu lagi buat set tu pun bleh ? 
<ejat> nak give a try?
<ApOgEE> dalam config.js
<ApOgEE> sila set
<ApOgEE> pastu test balik
<ApOgEE> kalau true, telegram takleh send kat irc
<ApOgEE> so, ko kena set false
<ejat> override tu pun nak skali ker 
<ApOgEE> set satu2
<ApOgEE> test
<ApOgEE> kalau nak tahu apa hasilnya dari satu setting
<ApOgEE> kalau set dua2 kang ko tak tau mana satu yg buat kasi jadi tu
<ApOgEE> server kat ko... hahaha
<ApOgEE> aku tukang grep cari setting je
<ApOgEE> kihkih
<ejat> error: ERROR while reading config:
<ejat> SyntaxError: Unexpected identifier
<ejat> Please make sure it exists and is valid. Run "teleirc --genconfig" to generate a default config.
<ejat> terus mampuih
<ejat> jap 
<ApOgEE> lol.. jangan lupa comma tu
<ApOgEE> tgGroupReadOnly: true,
<ApOgEE> ada comma
<ApOgEE> jangan tinggal
<ApOgEE> syntax error... kau diff tak?
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<ApOgEE> backup la setting lama tu... # cp config.js config.js.bak
<ApOgEE> kang kelaut kang
<ejat> config lama kut tu 
<ejat> sbb kena generate dulu config tu 
<ejat> default after generate tu baru aku edit 
<ApOgEE> apasal tak modify config.default.js tu?
<ejat> yang generated bukan file tu 
<ApOgEE> file tu ada kan?
<ejat> teleirc --genconfig  <-- run nie dulu .. then baru kuar config.js kat root folder
<ejat> .s/root/path
<ApOgEE> ok... dalam tu ada tak setting yg aku bagi tadi?
<ejat> xde
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ejat> sbb tu aku cakap maybe lama .. sbb tanpa line tu .. workable je kat bukan supergroup .. 
<ApOgEE> ko pass kat telegram aku config yang dia generate tu jap
<ejat> n event kalau org join telegram group bleh plak dia relay ke sini 
<ApOgEE> code kat github tu latest kan?
<ejat> as it tertera kat situ la 
<ApOgEE> cek telegram
<ApOgEE> huhuhu
<ApOgEE> boleh dah kot
<ApOgEE> wb UbuntuMYBot 
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> tak keluar lagi
<ApOgEE> setting file dah xde poblem kan?
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was added by: myfenris
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was removed by: myfenris
<ejat> 123
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was added by: myfenris
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was removed by: myfenris
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was added by: myfenris
<ApOgEE> ls
<ApOgEE> eh silap... hahaha
<ApOgEE> aku pegi ls kat irc
<ApOgEE> wakakakaka
<ApOgEE> hahaha
<ApOgEE> tak sahur lagi ni... 
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was removed by: myfenris
<ApOgEE> caku nak balik sahur lah
<ApOgEE> *aku
<ApOgEE> ok lah... aku pi sahur dulu
<ApOgEE> kang tak sempat
<ApOgEE> gtg
<UbuntuMYBot> BobNewbie was added by: BobNewbie
<UbuntuMYBot> Ikmal Putra was added by: Ikmal Putra
<UbuntuMYBot> PhantomXx was added by: PhantomXx
<bashpanda> test
<UbuntuMYBot> asyrafaziz was added by: asyrafaziz
#ubuntu-my 2017-06-04
<UbuntuMYBot> Hazmi | MeRo was added by: Hazmi | MeRo
<bashpanda> salam
<bashpanda> nk tnya mcm mana nk guna irc bg dia x show ip address ? 
<bashpanda> ada baca psal cloaks tp xpaham mcm mana nk setup
<bashpanda> who bashpanda
<UbuntuMYBot> Mohd Hairy was added by: Mohd Hairy
<UbuntuMYBot> fazitsyssolutions was added by: fazitsyssolutions
<UbuntuMYBot> faris was added by: faris
<UbuntuMYBot> Izzul syafiq Alip was added by: Izzul syafiq Alip
<UbuntuMYBot> BasyeerMazlan was added by: BasyeerMazlan
<UbuntuMYBot> Yie KRaF was added by: Yie KRaF
<ApOgEE> Salam
<ApOgEE> Camne ejat ? Jadi dah ke?
<UbuntuMYBot> Raffiey was added by: Raffiey
<ApOgEE> Kat IRC ni tak keluar pun lagi apa yg korang sembang kat TG tu
<ApOgEE> So, masih belum selesai ni
<phyz> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OzTINLOJ/1496548247.JPG
<phyz> oo
<phyz> masih dlm progress
<ApOgEE> Itulah... ada lah tu setting dia pening. Hahaha
<ApOgEE> Kena debug satu2... aku takde akses server tu. Tunggu ejat fix lah
<UbuntuMYBot> arkhairi was added by: arkhairi
<UbuntuMYBot> Kapur_putih was added by: Kapur_putih
<UbuntuMYBot> An-naml was added by: An-naml
<UbuntuMYBot> Fahmy was added by: Fahmy
<UbuntuMYBot> lomotech was added by: lomotech
<UbuntuMYBot> pyQaJamaluddin was added by: pyQaJamaluddin
<UbuntuMYBot> nazrol was added by: nazrol
<UbuntuMYBot> Hardyweb was added by: Hardyweb
<UbuntuMYBot> Aweluddin was added by: Aweluddin
<UbuntuMYBot> Noor Azam was added by: Noor Azam
<UbuntuMYBot> izzat1izzuddin was added by: izzat1izzuddin
<UbuntuMYBot> Jempalo was added by: Jempalo
<UbuntuMYBot> Happard was added by: Happard
<UbuntuMYBot> Aridi Nizam was added by: Aridi Nizam
<ApOgEE> Hi EnBuntu ;)
<EnBuntu> hi
<EnBuntu> sorry noob here
<UbuntuMYBot> firdausrasidi was added by: firdausrasidi
<linuxmalaysia> Assalamualaikum
<ApOgEE> Ya... msg kat irc muncul kat tg
<ApOgEE> Tapi msg tg tak muncul kat irc. ejat tak habis godek lagi robot dia... hahaha
<linuxmalaysia> OK roger. Kena log juga kat IRC sebab permohonan official LOCO periksa sini juga.
<linuxmalaysia> Sedang meronda check apa yang boleh dibantu bagi jadikan kita LOCO official balik
<UbuntuMYBot> ImAcaii was added by: ImAcaii
<ApOgEE> +1 
<ApOgEE> Harap kita dapat jumpa pelapis baru
<ApOgEE> Tu lah... irclog pun kosong je
<ApOgEE> Official irc ni walau kurang relevan dah sekarang. Kena aktifkan juga. Sebab tu perlu relay dari tg ke irc ni juga
<linuxmalaysia> Kita usahakan dan log dalam IRC apa yang patut.
<linuxmalaysia> Perlu buat loco editorial
<ApOgEE> Boleh bang... kalau nak organise task list, boleh guna issue/bug management launchpad tu. Biar aktif kat sana
<ApOgEE> So, kita boleh terus assign certain issue/bug pada ahli berkenaan dan dia dapat karma lepas resolve issue tu
<ApOgEE> Itu cadangan saya dari 2012 dulu lah... tapi bug kat lp tu tak resolve lagi... kihkihkih... tunggu ejat dan mypapit lah
<ApOgEE> Diorang yg pegang kunci server
<linuxmalaysia> OK roger
<UbuntuMYBot> Nanie Razak was added by: Nanie Razak
<UbuntuMYBot> Ahmedzahid was added by: Ahmedzahid
<UbuntuMYBot> Khalid_Al_Walid was added by: Khalid_Al_Walid
<UbuntuMYBot> AnwarFauzan was added by: AnwarFauzan
<UbuntuMYBot> DelanBelon was added by: DelanBelon
<bashpanda> salam, ganggu kejap, nak tnya soalan noobs, bleh guna otr kt dlm IRC #ubuntu-my ni ?? cth saya baca kena generate key guna cmmd otr genkey username@server ... utk server tu nk bubuh freenode ka ubuntu-my.freenode ka mcm mana ??
<bashpanda> sorry saya baru belajar guna IRC, xpenah main sblom ni..
<ApOgEE> OTR tu Off The Record. 
<ApOgEE> Kalau guna, kena ada key nak decrypt
<ApOgEE> Tapi ini public channel... huhuhuhu
<ApOgEE> Siap ada irclog lagi
<bashpanda> owh ok2 so xyh guna lah ?
<ApOgEE> Semua mesej kat sini akan direkodkan
<bashpanda> haha sorry noobs lg bab ni
<ApOgEE> Kalau nak cuba OTR. Buat private lah antara dua pihak
<bashpanda> utk channel yg support otr ja ??
<ApOgEE> A encrypt mesej guna key B
<ApOgEE> B dapat mesej boleh decrypt
<bashpanda> mcm buat tunnel lah ?
<bashpanda> ok2 paham kot ^_^
<bashpanda> trima kasih abam apogee
<ApOgEE> Contoh: B hantar mesej guna public key milik A. Bila mesej sampai kat A dia ada private key untuk decrypt mesej tu dan baca.
<ApOgEE> Faham ke ni?
<ApOgEE> Orang lain tak boleh baca sebab takde key tu... 
<ApOgEE> Itu sebab dipanggil Off The Record
<ApOgEE> Cuma kalau kat channel camni tak logik la nak buat
<ApOgEE> Hahaha
<bashpanda> rasanya kot so encrypted kn, haha level networking pon noobs lagi ni ... mcm ssh tunnel smua tu ada private key public key kn depa share host ngn client cmtu ??
<bashpanda> ok2 nk kena byk baca lg ni
<bashpanda> saya level it low lg ni guna linux pon sbb xsuka gna windows selalu berat
<ApOgEE> Private key, kita je pegang...
<bashpanda> yg share tu public key 
<ApOgEE> Public key kita pulak orang lain boleh ambil untuk encrypt apa2 benda dia nak encrypt untuk kita je boleh buka nanti
<bashpanda> ada penah belajar aritu dlm lecture... 
<ApOgEE> Saya tak belajar benda tu kat kelas... hihihihi... saya newbies je. Tukang print baju
<ApOgEE> Tak kerja bidang IT
<bashpanda> owh .... so klau ada connection antara dua host ... dua2 ada public key masing2 vice versa kn utk dua2 percakapan encrypted
<ApOgEE> Betul
<bashpanda> ehhh serius lah masta kot, xkn newbies
<ApOgEE> So, saya kena ambil public key kamu, encrypt, bungkus, hantar pada kamu... kamu sorang je boleh buka mesej tu
<bashpanda> owh ok2 paham dh sifu ajar
<bashpanda> trima kasih ^_^
<ApOgEE> Kalau OTR ni ada tambahan... kalau orang curi private key kita pun lepas conversation tu, dia tak boleh baca dah... 
<ApOgEE> Sama-sama
<bashpanda> ehh camna plak tu ?? xleh baca kenapa ??
<ApOgEE> Itu dipanggil PFS
<ApOgEE> Perfect Forward Security
<bashpanda> ok2, bakal mengoogle
<ApOgEE> PFS ni menyebabkan pencuri key tu tak boleh baca mesej sebelum tu sebab ada per-message AES key
<bashpanda> owh dia generate key per session, so otr ni stiap msg kita hntr dia generate ka .... lpas kita disconect, trus xleh guna sesion tu ??
<UbuntuMYBot> Hasry was added by: Hasry
<ApOgEE> Bukan per session... tapi per message
<bashpanda> owh per message so stiap message ... huish belambak lah key dia generate
<ApOgEE> So, kalau FBI nak curi baca log mesej kamu, tak boleh dah... dah expired
<bashpanda> owh... nice2
<ApOgEE> Apa yang nice? Hahahaha... 
<bashpanda> apa beza  ngn ssl ?? ssl ni encryption jgk kn ?/ 
<bashpanda> haha nice info ... power abm explains, kata newbies
<ApOgEE> Dia bukan buat pening nak generate key belambak.... dia guna Diffie-Hellman key exchange... 
<ApOgEE> Nah baca ni https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffie–Hellman_key_exchange
<bashpanda> orite
<bashpanda> otw
<bashpanda> dh nk magrib
<bashpanda> selamat berbuka
<ApOgEE> Saya tak power lah... saya newbie je. Ramai lagi power dalam ni... yang power2 tu semua senyap je tengah gelakkan saya merepek... kihkihkih...
<ApOgEE> Selamat berbuka
<ApOgEE> Saya tukang sembang kenchang je... hihihihi... sembang kencang pokok boleh tumbang
<UbuntuMYBot> mady ③⑧②① was added by: mady ③⑧②①
<UbuntuMYBot> razik marzuki was added by: razik marzuki
<UbuntuMYBot> zhafri_shafiq was added by: zhafri_shafiq
<UbuntuMYBot> applemacisee was added by: applemacisee
<UbuntuMYBot> ShidiZukiCDZ was added by: ShidiZukiCDZ
<UbuntuMYBot> mxdxv was added by: mxdxv
<UbuntuMYBot> gurutoguru was added by: gurutoguru
<UbuntuMYBot> IqbalH was added by: IqbalH
<UbuntuMYBot> Amirul00 was added by: Amirul00
<UbuntuMYBot> danielpoobalan was added by: danielpoobalan
<UbuntuMYBot> ahazaril was added by: ahazaril
<UbuntuMYBot> grapox was added by: grapox
<UbuntuMYBot> muhammadamsyar was added by: muhammadamsyar
<UbuntuMYBot> zhafs was added by: zhafs
<UbuntuMYBot> Mohd Kamal was added by: Mohd Kamal
<UbuntuMYBot> Zeggie was added by: Zeggie
<UbuntuMYBot> Lead7MKA was added by: Lead7MKA
<UbuntuMYBot> plug extreme was added by: plug extreme
<UbuntuMYBot> Mood Norizam Atan was added by: Mood Norizam Atan
<UbuntuMYBot> MOHD FAIRUL FARIHAS was added by: MOHD FAIRUL FARIHAS
<UbuntuMYBot> biskut was added by: biskut
<UbuntuMYBot> naury81 was added by: naury81
<UbuntuMYBot> miqbalhakim05 was added by: miqbalhakim05
<UbuntuMYBot> PakLi was added by: PakLi
<ApOgEE> Ramai join TG je... IRC ni masih tenang
<ApOgEE> Adakah IRC akan menjadi tidak relevan lagi? Tapi platform inilah yang masih wujud sampai sekarang. Here lies deep world of FOSS... banyak deep channels... sila jangan taip /list kalau taknak irc client anda keras kejap... haha
<ApOgEE> Wb ejat 
<UbuntuMYBot> chemat was added by: chemat
<UbuntuMYBot> Kamil Azmer was added by: Kamil Azmer
<ApOgEE> Tahukah anda dalam freenode ada channel-channel darkside?... kihkihkih
<bashpanda> darkside search '/channel ' ??
<ApOgEE> Hahahaha... takyah lah
<ApOgEE> Benda camni takleh diajar... bahaye
<bashpanda> haha ok2 
<bashpanda> cri sdiri lah cmtu 
<ApOgEE> PM tepi lah
<bashpanda> ;)
<bashpanda> hahaha
<ApOgEE> Kat sini public
<ApOgEE> Hhahahaha
<ApOgEE> Ko mesti rajin korek deepweb kan bashpanda ?
<bashpanda> ehhh mana ada ... haha bru nk try
<ApOgEE> Nakal budak ni... hahaha
<ApOgEE> Jangan nakal2.. nanti kena babap
<bashpanda> babap ??
<ApOgEE> Nanti kena rotan
<bashpanda> haha tujuan tunut ilmu ja
<ApOgEE> Ko asal mana bashpanda ?
<bashpanda> gna '/list *keyword*' kn nk search kt IRC ??
<ApOgEE> A/S/L please... hehehe
<bashpanda> asal perak ... skrg jd org kedah, study penang
<ApOgEE> Sila standby ko punya irc client tu keras jap kalau ko taip /list tu
<bashpanda> age above 18
<bashpanda> sex .. sorry bkn female
<ApOgEE> Kira nak kata cukup umur la tu? Hihihi
<ApOgEE> Apasal sorry plak? Kalau male kena minta maaf ke?
<bashpanda> berlambak plak dia kluar ...'/list' camna nk stop ?
<ApOgEE> Kan aku dah kata jangan
<ApOgEE> Ko degil
<ApOgEE> Padanmuka
<bashpanda> quit
<ApOgEE> Nakal sangat
<ApOgEE> Lol
<ApOgEE> Quit terus... kannnn
<bashpanda> ok xbuat dh pasni
<ApOgEE> Hahaha
<ApOgEE> Kalau nak buat gak kena ada cara dia... 
<ApOgEE> Hihihi
<ApOgEE> Skang ni kat kedah ke penang bashpanda ?
<bashpanda> '/squesry tu utk ap ?'
<bashpanda> penang ... klau geoip kt whois bashpanda tu siapleh tau location lg ... 
<bashpanda> xtau nk buat cmna
<bashpanda> td bru dpt cloak
<ApOgEE> Ko ni bahaye ah... semua nak test... kalo orang bagi ko code Fork Bomb satgi ko jalan je kat bash ko kan?... hahaha... pastu jemm
<bashpanda> ada bca guna tor ... try torify td connection xdpt
<bashpanda> haha pnah baca fork bom tu ... klau try pon kn vbox tu pon slow hbis kna reboot
<ApOgEE> https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-bomb/
<grapox> salam
<bashpanda> waalaikummusalam
<ApOgEE> Salam grapox 
<grapox> huh
<grapox> nengok kat tele
<grapox> asyik kuar bot
<ApOgEE> Huhuhu
<grapox> kat sini ghopenye
<grapox> hihi
<ApOgEE> Ada je sini... membizikan channel IRC
<grapox> hhiihi
<grapox> dah lama tk menyelam
<bashpanda> abam2 nk tnya sikit bleh ?? dlm IRC ni ada nama shah .... shah linux rilekscrew ka ??
<grapox> jom...hanief masuk ke dalam
<ApOgEE> Cukupkan KPI tahap kebizian channel IRC #ubuntu-my 
<grapox> kow dah set KPI brp?
<ApOgEE> Kena cek la irclog lama2
<ApOgEE> Hahaha... kpi sendiri je
<grapox> kena tanya masta Ap0gEE tu hanief
<ApOgEE> KPI - Key Performance Indicator
<ApOgEE> Puihhh... masta apenye... teman ni tukang sembang je kat sini
<grapox> ubuntu-my
<ApOgEE> Masta2 semua chill, senyap sunyi... deme perati dari belakang aje. Kalau bersuara kang, kompom teman senyap... hihihihi
<UbuntuMYBot> Cucusulong was added by: Cucusulong
<Nubis> Test
<grapox> test
<grapox> welkam hanief
<grapox> betoi ka?? huhu
<grapox> ko tutuh kat web?
<Nubis> Tak sempat nk menyamar dah kantoi
<grapox> hihi
<ApOgEE> Kihkihkih...
<Nubis> Irc ada app utk phone ka? Bapak lama gila tak masuk..buleh download mp3 lagi tak? :)
<ApOgEE> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/06/03/%23ubuntu-my.html
<grapox> tu kena tanya Apoggee
<grapox> dia lama bertapa kek sini
<ApOgEE> Baru beberapa hari ni je bizi
<grapox> oic
<grapox> leh share la bot tu?
<grapox> ahaha
<ApOgEE> Aku tukang merepek je kat sini... nak bagi channel bizi. Tu pasal aku layankan aje Nubis nak menyamar pun
<ApOgEE> Xdcc ke? Kihkihkihkih... itu server dah kaput... tuan tanah dah kedalam
<ApOgEE> Skang ni orang donlod kat TG je lah
<ApOgEE> Tak caya ko tanya tajul
<ApOgEE> Dia terer
<ApOgEE> Bab donlod2 ni... hahaha
<grapox> https://github.com/FruitieX/teleirc
<grapox> yang ni ka bro?
<ApOgEE> Yes
<ApOgEE> Kau korek irclog semalam kan?
<grapox> yup
<ApOgEE> Bagus... pandai pun
<testskit> Test lagi
<grapox> sambil nunggu sahur
<grapox> haha
<UbuntuMYBot> kerulnaim was added by: kerulnaim
<ApOgEE> Gayat tengok IRC >> TG relay ke? Hahaha
<ApOgEE> Habis kena pentest
<grapox> ape tu pentest?
<ApOgEE> Test pen tu yang jenama philip kaler merah putih tu... kalau cucuk kat soket, ada api dia nyala lah
<ApOgEE> Hahahaha
<grapox> oo yang bole masuk poket tu
<ApOgEE> Haaaa
<ApOgEE> Yang tu la test pen
<ApOgEE> Kalau penetration test tu ko kene tanya abam fazli azran
<grapox> dah kemana si hanief..masuk test nk kuar pon test
<grapox> hahah
<ApOgEE> Brb sambung keje jap
<grapox> wokey
<grapox> gtg
<ejat> ramai suday ade dalam sini 
<testskit> Sapa penah pakai zabbix?
<UbuntuMYBot> abe84 was added by: abe84
<UbuntuMYBot> Zali was added by: Zali
<UbuntuMYBot> <haniefharun> @grapox, Aku try apps irc kat hp. Hahaha tu yg dok test2 tu..
<UbuntuMYBot> <Apogeek> @haniefharun, Gayat excited lagi... hahaha... hahahaha...
<ejat> copat la join sifu 
<UbuntuMYBot> mohdazahar was added by: mohdazahar
<ejat> ApOgEE: nampak x nie .. azahar masuk @ join group telegram .. being relayed to IRC
<UbuntuMYBot> kuarmasukbot was added by: myfenris
<apogeek> haha
<apogeek> alamak, kuar plak ip aku
<apogeek> huhuhu
<apogeek> robot ko pening ni ejat 
<apogeek> tak semua mesej pun dia dapat
<apogeek> ada mesej yg dia tak dapat
<ejat> tp kat group n channel satu lagi tu 
<ejat> smooth je kan ? 
<apogeek> kalau dalam log ada mesej dari tg tu, something wrong kat parsing dia lah
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris restart
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris test 123
<apogeek> mana dia?
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris acu cuba try test
<apogeek> tu memang la
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris rasenye mcm x kelihatan
<UbuntuMYBot> * Apogeek cuba cek
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris la plak kena pakai lagu nie
<UbuntuMYBot> * Apogeek tanya apa khabar?
<UbuntuMYBot> /command !msg ejat hello
<UbuntuMYBot> !msg ejat hello
<UbuntuMYBot> /command takde command apa2
<UbuntuMYBot> takde command apa2
<UbuntuMYBot> /command /msg ejat hello
<UbuntuMYBot> /msg ejat hello
<UbuntuMYBot> * myfenris mcm2 hal la setting nie
<UbuntuMYBot> * haniefharun 
<UbuntuMYBot> zaffja was added by: zaffja
<ApOgEE_> huhuhu
<ApOgEE_> baru reboot
<UbuntuMYBot> * Apogeek test
<ApOgEE> Hmmm
<UbuntuMYBot> Yusrizan was added by: Yusrizan
<UbuntuMYBot> akh_Amirul_Idzham was added by: akh_Amirul_Idzham
<UbuntuMYBot> mohdzairinazri was added by: mohdzairinazri
<UbuntuMYBot> sammm88 was added by: sammm88
<UbuntuMYBot> R .V was added by: R .V
<UbuntuMYBot> Kamal was added by: Kamal
<UbuntuMYBot> Azlan T was added by: Azlan T
<UbuntuMYBot> Joni Mantoro was added by: Joni Mantoro
<UbuntuMYBot> Nik_zam was added by: Nik_zam
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-29
<UbuntuMY> <Cikgu Kamal> Hafiz:  https://t.me/TeknologiPdP  https://t.me/TeknologiPdP  https://t.me/TeknologiPdP
<UbuntuMY> farnooshsahabii was added by: farnooshsahabii
<UbuntuMY> faridejlllzde was added by: faridejlllzde
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-30
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> salam
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> nak tanya
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> software apa bagus untuk print gambar2 di glossy paper 4R ?
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Gimp?
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> yang print kan printer dekat paper tu 😅
<UbuntuMY> <Aweluddin> Kalo print, ikut printer, tak ikut software, edit baru ikut software, 😁
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> kalau windows, ada la canon easy photo
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> print ada format, nak glossy ke, nak premium ke
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> yang tu maksudnya
<UbuntuMY> <dengmobilenetwork> ada format 4R, A4 etc
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> @dengmobilenetwork, boleh je print dari word power point even note pad atau ke apa.. ke glossy paper tu juga..   yang menentukan bagus ke tak dekat printer tu..   Software ni macam Canon easy photo tu nak bantu papar dan uruskan aje..
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> Ada yg pakai Trello kat ubuntu?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> pakai kat browser je. ada app trello dlm ubuntu ke
<UbuntuMY> <faizulzone> @najmiep, ada yg ni https://github.com/danielchatfield/trello-desktop
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> oh ingat based on electron
#ubuntu-my 2018-05-31
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> dah try Ubuntu 18...asus k43u... lembab. nak. mampuih....
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> jahanam tul
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> @kubis lumut, RAM berapa?
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> 4 gb.... Ubuntu tulis available 3.5gb
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> ada 3D card tak kat laptop? most Gnome dan KDE sekarang ni guna OpenGL untuk acceleration, kalau tak der 3D card memang akan terasa slow
<UbuntuMY> <applemacisee> oo i see..
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> try lxde la mcm tu
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-01
<UbuntuMY> fereshtesagharizades was added by: fereshtesagharizades
<UbuntuMY> <mauisabily> Lxde rekemended
<UbuntuMY> ARMAFIS was added by: ARMAFIS
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-02
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @Sharuzzaman, takde tuan...
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> saya rewrite linux mint ke Ubuntu.. depa. kata linux mint laju.. try ler dulu
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @mauisabily, noted.
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> @UmarzukiCell, noted.. cantek profile tuan 😂😂😂
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> untuk recommended download video.. contoh dati youtube... ade suggestions tak tuan2
<UbuntuMY> <Buffalo_Soldier> youtube-dl
<UbuntuMY> <BabyPians> youtube-dl ni CLI kalo nk direct download tmbah ss kt url youtube tu
<UbuntuMY> <BabyPians> https://ssyoutube mcm ni
#ubuntu-my 2018-06-03
<UbuntuMY> <kubis lumut> wokey roger tuan2.. terima kasih infonye...saya cuba....fenin pulak pakai linux kikiki
<UbuntuMY> yasamanlotfizadeh was added by: yasamanlotfizadeh
<UbuntuMY> zahra sadeghi was added by: zahra sadeghi
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from myfenris: Original Lenovo IBM ThinkPad Keyoard New X230S X240 X240S X240I X250 X260
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Fwd from myfenris: Ade kengkawan jual part nie tak?
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> @myfenris, ebay je
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Aik lembiru laa thinkpad 25 kan ada
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @alterewok, Berjimat kang
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Nak rayo
<UbuntuMY> <Saliman_Imz> 🤔
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Thinkpad 25 pun limited nak cari kt Malaysia
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, Lambat x sanggup tgk kibod rongak
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> bior lambat, janji dapat
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> hahaha
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Hahah. Mmg ada kat ebay. My x-200 pun ada spare. Cover slot HDD tepi tu pecah. Dpt ganti...
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Alon-alon
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @jipangmenjerit, Ade kt lazada
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Huhu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Esok la g tukar
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Sabo jela Anak kecik
<UbuntuMY> <alterewok> Ok tu
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> insya allah kalau ade rezeki .. tukar la kut laptop baru
<UbuntuMY> <Apogeek> Wow laptop baru
<UbuntuMY> <akuk4ya> @kubis lumut, youtube bot dalam telegram ade
<UbuntuMY> <akuk4ya> @utubebot
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Apogeek, kalau ade rezeki bos
